# [impresora] No puedo imprimir :(

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Cuando acceso al interface web del CUPS para instalar/desinstalar/configurar impresoras, me voy a la pestania de impresoras y me sale esto:

```
HP_Officejet_6200_series_USB_1 "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"

Descripción: HP Officejet 6200 series

Ubicación: Local Printer

Fabricante y modelo: HP OfficeJet 6200 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

Estado de la impresora: inactiva, aceptando trabajos, pública.

URI de la conexión: usb://HP/Officejet%206200%20series?serial=CN654EF2DZ0453
```

El PPD que uso para configurar mi impresora lo tengo en: /etc/cups/ppd/ y es HP-OfficeJet_6200-hpijs.ppd. Es el que he utilizado siempre, pero hace 2 meses reinstale todo Gentoo y empeze a tener problemas con la impresora  :Sad: .

Los paquetes que tengo emergidos son:

```
net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2  USE="X acl dbus gnutls java jpeg ldap pam perl php png ppds python samba ssl tiff -avahi -kerberos -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="en es -de -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB

net-print/gutenprint-5.1.4  USE="cups foomaticdb gtk ppds readline -gimp" 0 kB

*  net-print/foomatic-db

      Latest version available: 3.0.20060720

      Latest version installed: 3.0.20060720

      Size of files: 12,055 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description:   Printer information files for foomatic-db-engine to generate ppds

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-print/foomatic-db-engine

      Latest version available: 3.0.20060720

      Latest version installed: 3.0.20060720

      Size of files: 306 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description:   Generates ppds out of xml foomatic printer description files

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-print/foomatic-db-ppds

      Latest version available: 3.0.20060720

      Latest version installed: 3.0.20060720

      Size of files: 12,055 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description:   linuxprinting.org PPD files for postscript printers

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-print/foomatic-filters

      Latest version available: 3.0.20080507

      Latest version installed: 3.0.20080507

      Size of files: 166 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description:   Foomatic wrapper scripts

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds

      Latest version available: 20070501

      Latest version installed: 20070501

      Size of files: 12,143 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description:   linuxprinting.org PPD files for non-postscript printers

      License:       GPL-2
```

Por otro lado, en vista del problema, he eliminado la impresora y volver a instalarla utiliando la opcion de []Administracion --> Encontrar impresoras nuevas[/b], despues le doy siguiente y en la parte donde me da una lista de PPDs, si elijo alguno (cualquiera) y pulso siguiente, me dice: No se pudo copiar el ppd

Alguna idea ?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Alguna idea ?

 

Va una idea, pega por favor el log de cups (al enviar una página de prueba o impresión cualquiera), a ver si alguien puede identificar lo que sea que genera el problema al ver el contenido de este archivo.

Salud!

----------

## opotonil

Para HP ¿tienes instalado "net-print/hplip"?, ahora mismo no puedo mirar pero si no recuerdo mal yo lo tengo con la USE "cupsddk" y sin la "ppds".

Salu2.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

>  /usr/share/cups/model 

 

Copia el *.ppd de tu impresora a ese directorio y prueba a instalarla de nuevo desde administración->impresoras->loquesiga.

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

opotonil, si, si tengo instalado el hplip !!...

```
shell# emerge -vp hplip

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-2.8.6b  USE="cupsddk dbus fax ppds scanner snmp -doc -minimal -parport -qt3 -qt4" 0 kB

```

esteban_conde, ya copie el PPD que uso al directorio que me indicaste, despues borre la impresora y volvi a instalarma indicandole a CUPS que usara el PPD copiado en /usr/share/cups/model/, y sigue igual !!  :Sad: ....

Inodoro_Pereyra, mmm te refieres al log_error ??,  lo pondre en pastebin, porfavor chequenlos  :Very Happy: 

LOGS: http://pastebin.com/m6976b9bb

NOTA: se incluye el error_log y page_log .

Gracias por su tiempo ayuda !!

bye bye

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Diabliyo, me he tomado unos minutos para googlear el mensaje de error que pegaste y parece ser que simplemente no tienes una impresora especificada como "por defecto".

A ver si es cierto  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Mmmm... pues, es la unica impresora que tengo y aparte cuando imprimo (usando por ejemplo: OpenOffice), le doy en Archivo--> Imprimir y me sercioro que este seleccionada la impresara y pulso imprimir....

Y sobre la pagina de prueba, la he mandado imprimir desde la interface misma del cups http://localhost:631/, oviamente primero dando click sobre la impresora instalada y despues en imprimir pagina de prueba.

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero me he quedado en duda xD.... 

bye

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Me refería a CUPS, indistintamente de si hay solo una o varias impresoras instaladas en el sistema, aparentemente hay que especificar cual es la "predeterminada".

Nunca me he topado con este error por que tengo varias impresoras, por lo que siempre he especificado en cups cual es la por defecto. Bastante raro pero al parecer tu problema es ese...

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Me refería a CUPS, indistintamente de si hay solo una o varias impresoras instaladas en el sistema, aparentemente hay que especificar cual es la "predeterminada".
> 
> Nunca me he topado con este error por que tengo varias impresoras, por lo que siempre he especificado en cups cual es la por defecto. Bastante raro pero al parecer tu problema es ese...
> 
> Salud!

 

Hola:

Gracias por contestar Inodoro_Pereyra, he puesto como predeterminada la unica impresora que tengo, he vuelto a imprimir la hoja de prueba y aun asi no se imprime  :Sad: ....

vuelvo a poner el log e informacion en CUPS:

Antes de Imprimir Hoja de Prueba

Seccion de Impresoras en CUPs (localhost:631):

```
Descripción: HP Officejet 6200 series

Ubicación: Local Printer

Fabricante y modelo: HP OfficeJet 6200 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

Estado de la impresora: inactiva, aceptando trabajos, pública.

URI de la conexión: hp:/usb/Officejet_6200_series?serial=CN654EF2DZ0453 
```

Log nuevo: http://pastebin.com/m2aa1da92

En la seccion de Trabajos, marca el siguiente estado:

```
en proceso desde

mar 13 oct 2009 07:47:17 CDT 
```

Despues de haber enviado la impresion de prueba, el estado de la impresora cambio a:

```
   Descripción: HP Officejet 6200 series

Ubicación: Local Printer

Fabricante y modelo: HP OfficeJet 6200 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

Estado de la impresora: procesando, aceptando trabajos, pública.

URI de la conexión: hp:/usb/Officejet_6200_series?serial=CN654EF2DZ0453 
```

----------

## Coghan

Hace poco me ocurrió algo similar con un modelo nuevo de HP laser color de un cliente (ahora no recuerdo el modelo), y el problema era de los drivers hplip, tenía instalados una versión anterior que aunque le detectaba la impresora siempre la dejaba en IDLE, actualizando a la última versión disponible de hplip se solucionó.

Prueba con la versión ~arch del paquete net-print/hplip y comprueba que la USE cups esté activada.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Hace poco me ocurrió algo similar con un modelo nuevo de HP laser color de un cliente (ahora no recuerdo el modelo), y el problema era de los drivers hplip, tenía instalados una versión anterior que aunque le detectaba la impresora siempre la dejaba en IDLE, actualizando a la última versión disponible de hplip se solucionó.
> 
> Prueba con la versión ~arch del paquete net-print/hplip y comprueba que la USE cups esté activada.

 

Lo intentare instalando la mas reciente, pero de paso te comento que antes de re-instalar gentoo nuevamente y cuando aun si funcionaba la impresora, yo poseia instalada la version mas reciente de hplip pero aun asi se quedaba IDLE, la unica solucion ue traer el PPD de  una pagina, la cual actualmente uso pero se queda gual...

----------

